# FontExplorerX warning on every restart



## videoflyer (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm using v.1.2.3 of FontExplorer (yes! the free one...I'm STILL using it). It seems to work just fine on Snow Leopard so I'm not complaining but every restart I get that message "FontExplorerX is an application you downloaded from the internet. Yadda yadda yadda...".

It's just a minor annoyance, of course, but I was wondering if anyone knew of a way to stop that from happening. I could just stop using FontExplorer, I guess, or perhaps upgrade to the Pro version. But is there anything I can do short of either of those two steps?

On the other hand, if I were to transition to a font-management app I'd have to pay for, do folks here have a clear favorite? If I'm happy with the free FE, is it safe to assume I'd be happy with the Pro version? I'm just looking for my most cost-effective option given that I'm still looking for full-time work.

Thanks!


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 15, 2010)

Sounds like you are opening it from the dmg installer (new every time) or you don't have appropriate permissions to access that app. 

Make sure FE is in the Apps folder and that it's not an alias but an application.

Let us know what happens. I still use the free FE too and it rocks!


----------



## videoflyer (Jul 15, 2010)

Hmmm. Actually, it IS in the Applications folder already and it's the actual application - not an alias or the dmg. It starts up just fine after I click the 'yes of COURSE I want to open the application thank you very much' button. With regard to permissions, though - well, I do log onto my computer using a non-admin account (I'm paranoid about unauthorized apps having easy access to anything if I log in as admin). This hasn't caused any issues except with the occasional installer that doesn't allow the option of authorizing. Is it possible, though, that this could be behind the FE message on every startup?


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 15, 2010)

I'd imagine so. Try logging into your admin account and running FE (after you remove FE from the doc and drag the FE app from Applications to it, just to make sure you're running the app you think you are) and see if the message appears. 

My guess is FE is requiring admin access because it senses other application's needs for font activation automatically.


----------

